# What's up with this surfboard? Another sale space in Nook's Cranny?



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 27, 2020)

I walked into Nook's Cranny today and saw this:






It's for sale for 4,100 bells and the nooklings didn't mention anything about it being in a brand new sale space?
Did I miss an update where this happened or has this always been something that could happen in game and I just haven't seen it up until now?


----------



## Jam86 (Apr 27, 2020)

it's a seasonal item, every now and then a random item will show up in that spot ^-^


----------



## Splinter (Apr 27, 2020)

I've never seen anything for sale there either. Must be like spotlight items from the older games, but I thought thats what the top right space was for with the slightly different coloured sale sign.


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 27, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> it's a seasonal item, every now and then a random item will show up in that spot ^-^



ah that makes sense, I wish the game would've told me that because I was very confused


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 27, 2020)

I was about to ask what date you were on but I see you're in July. I think they're just seasonal for the summer!


----------



## dkbw (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi may I come buy it? (It’s not limited edition As far as I know).  I’ll bring a green one for u to catalog!


----------

